# Acreation Aztec Decals



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Guys small question,anyone know whats going on with Acreation decals,I have been looking on line(CtvM,SM etc)for the grey aztec decals and registration decals for the Revell 1/500 Enterprise from Into Darkness but every where seems to have a distinct lack of stock of this companies goods not just the JJprise stuff that I am looking for,
hope someone can put some light on this,
cheers
Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Poor quality control with off color decals being sent to buyers, coupled with bad customer service was what lead to a lot of folks to stop stocking his product.
Check with your local hobby shop to see of they can get them for you. I know here in the states at least 1 distributer carries his products.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for that,didnt realize his quality was that bad,I'll just have to revert back to masking etc myself then,was just looking for a quick way to get one done,nevermind,some times the old ways are the best,even if they take three times as long to do...lol,
cheers
Gordon


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

GordonMitchell said:


> Thanks for that,didnt realize his quality was that bad,I'll just have to revert back to masking etc myself then,was just looking for a quick way to get one done,nevermind,some times the old ways are the best,even if they take three times as long to do...lol,
> cheers
> Gordon


I've said in other forums buy at your own risk. I have pink First Contact Aztecs and low resolution JJ Prise registry decals so poor you can count the ink dots. Never got a return because I put them away for later only to realize how bad they were too late.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

You know, despite all the negative comments about Acreation, I've never had a bad experience with him. I've used several of his decal sets and they were high quality and easy to apply. I'm not defending his customer service, but I know he had personal issues and only sells through distributors now. Cult has some of his decals in stock, but not the ones you're looking for. Maybe ask Cult/SSM/Federation if they plan on getting any restocks.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

veedubb67 said:


> You know, despite all the negative comments about Acreation, I've never had a bad experience with him. I've used several of his decal sets and they were high quality and easy to apply. I'm not defending his customer service, but I know he had personal issues and only sells through distributors now. Cult has some of his decals in stock, but not the ones you're looking for. Maybe ask Cult/SSM/Federation if they plan on getting any restocks.
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


I've got a few of his decals as well and never had a problem with them , but I buy them from my local hobby shop and get to see them before I purchase them.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Cheers guys,I'll drop SSM a line and Cult too,thanks again for your help,
cheers
Gordon


----------

